# bike rack system



## fatfred (Jun 16, 2008)

Are there any bike rack systems where the bike is easily stored without having to lift it over my head on a hook?  (I do want vertical storage however)


----------



## ghost (Jul 1, 2008)

there should be some kind of pully operated bike rack that snaps in and out of place to lift/lower it


----------

